# che si ha un bell'essere furbi



## zipp404

Che cosa singnifica l'espressione *si ha un bell'essere furbi* nel contesto citato e *come la parafrasereste*?

Una di quelle mattine arrivò dalla pianura un ragazzetto che era stato lavorante da Severino, e ... [disse] al sarto [Severino]:
"Severino, ti hanno rubato ogni cosa ... hanno trovato il nascondiglio e ti hanno rubato le stoffe".   
Restammo tutti quanti molto colpiti da questo fatto ... 
Qualcuno dissi a Filipo che più degli altri si sbracciava a commentare il fatto e biasimava Severino per non avere preso abbastanza precauzioni: "Tu che hai messo la roba tua nel muro del parsenale, sta attento che non ti succeda lo stesso"..  Ma Filipo scrollò il capo con sicurezza, fiducioso:  "Sono San Giovanni con il parsenale.. gli ho tenuto a bettesimo il figlio e lui ha tenuto a battesimo mia figlia ... non lo sai che San Giovanni non vuole ingani?"
Pensai allora, a queste parole di Filippo, *che si ha un bell'essere furbi*, come lui credeva di essere, ma c'è sempre un punto nella nostra vita sul quale si è fessi; giacché credere al San Giovanni nel caso [del parsenale e sua moglie] era proprio una fesseria.

_*Grazie.*_


----------



## Blackman

Ciao Zipp e Buon Natale,

Pensai allora, a queste parole di Filippo, *si può essere furbi quanto si vuole*, come lui credeva di essere, ma c'è sempre un punto nella nostra vita sul quale si è fessi; giacché credere al San Giovanni nel caso [del parsenale e sua moglie] era proprio una fesseria.

Significa che nella vita, per quanto tu possa essere furbo, esisterà sempre qualcuno più furbo di te.


----------



## zipp404

*si ha*: mi chiedo come spiegare grammaticalmente il pronominale _si_ con il verbo _avere _?

*Grazie, Blackman.  *_
Piacere  di rivederti.  
Buon Natale anche a te._


----------



## Blackman

Eh, bella domanda....dovrai aspettare che qualcuno più bravo di me finisca il pranzo di Natale.....


----------



## matoupaschat

zipp404 said:


> *si ha*: mi chiedo come spiegare grammaticalmente il pronominale _si_ con il verbo _avere _?


Credo un semplice si passivante . Esempio : quando si ha fame, bisogna mangiare .
Buon Natale a tutti !


----------



## infinite sadness

zipp404 said:


> *si ha*: mi chiedo come spiegare grammaticalmente il pronominale _si_ con il verbo _avere _?
> 
> *Grazie, Blackman.  *_
> Piacere  di rivederti.
> Buon Natale anche a te._


Quando _"si vuole"_ usare una forma impersonale, il verbo _avere_ si comporta come tutti gli altri verbi, cioè lo _"si usa"_ in terza persona facendolo precedere dalla particella _"si"_, come in _si pensa, si dice, si può, si deve, ecc.._.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, zipp, e buon Natale a te e a tutti gli altri partecipanti al forum! Ti rispondo tra un cenone e un pranzone...!
In questo caso _avere_ non è usato come ausiliare, quindi non obbedisce alla regola secondo cui tutti i verbi preceduti da particella pronominale si coniugano con _essere_, rientra invece in quella secondo cui qualunque verbo può essere usato impersonalmente premettendo la particella _si_ alla terza persona singolare di ogni tempo. 


matoupaschat said:


> Credo un semplice si passivante . Esempio : quando si ha fame, bisogna mangiare.


 Ciao, Matou. Il _si_ qui è impersonale, non passivante. Ci sono delle ricche discussioni sul tema....


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> ... rispondo tra un cenone e un pranzone...!


Buona digestione, Necsus !


Necsus said:


> Ciao, Matou. Il _si_ qui è impersonale, non passivante. Ci sono delle ricche discussioni sul tema....


Beh, se lo dici tu ... Comunque, qui non mi pare così evidente ! Se è impersonale, sarebbe per causa del plurale "si ha un bell'essere furbi" ?


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Beh, se lo dici tu ... Comunque, qui non mi pare così evidente ! Se è impersonale, sarebbe per causa del plurale "si ha un bell'essere furbi" ?


Ciao, Matou. Ti riporto da QUI:


> Per quelle che sono le mie conoscenze, il pronome atono 'si' è definito passivante quando _assegna significato passivo a un verbo transitivo attivo di tempo semplice alla terza persona singolare o plurale_ (si loda la tua bravura = la tua bravura è lodata; si acquistano vestiti usati = i vestiti sono acquistati). *[...]*
> Tutti i verbi attivi possono assumere valore impersonale anteponendo la particella 'si' alla terza persona singolare, e nei tempi composti la desinenza del participio passato è maschile singolare per i verbi intransitivi e per i transitivi senza oggetto espresso se (Serianni VII, 56) "il verbo usato personalmente riceve come ausiliare _avere_ ('si è parlato troppo' perché si dice 'abbiamo parlato')", mentre è plurale se "l'ausiliare prescritto nella costruzione personale è _essere_: 'da studentesse, (noi) s'è andate all'estero' (perché si dice 'siamo andate'). *L'accordo è al plurale anche quando il predicato nominale è un aggettivo* ('si è allegri' o 'allegre') e con i verbi passivi ('si è lodati')".


 Come puoi constatare, è piuttosto difficile individuare un significato passivo in "si ha un bell'essere furbi". E l'aggettivo al plurale non è la causa della costruzione impersonale, ne è l'effetto.


----------



## matoupaschat

OK, grazie, Necsus !

Non so perché ma finora attribuivo la qualità di "si passivante" al costrutto col "si impersonale"  . Ora credo di tenerlo definitivamente inciso nella mia ROM  .
Detto tra di noi, mi sembra che alla fine non abbiamo esattamente la stessa edizione della Serianni : il mio esemplare porta la referenza ISBN 88-7750-109-X e costava L. 48.000 . E il tuo ?


Necsus said:


> E l'aggettivo al plurale non è la causa della costruzione impersonale, ne è l'effetto.


Certo ! Avrai capito che intendevo la ragione per la quale si attribuisce alla costruzione il valore di "si passivante impersonale" .

Un caro saluto !


----------



## Necsus

No, a quanto pare è esattamente la stessa edizione, corrisponde tutto...


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh allora, l'una e ristampa dell'altra, con una revisione minore, perché il testo non è esattamente identico e il paragrafo che citi nella mia è il VII-57 ...


----------



## Necsus

No, no, sono uguali, tranquillo... Il riferimento al paragrafo è stato un errore mio, e non ho ricontrollato quando ho riportato l'intervento. E per quanto riguarda il testo devi considerare solo le frasi tra virgolette, probabilmente anche con qualche ininfluente omissione intenzionale per abbreviare la citazione.


----------



## zipp404

_*Grazie*_, Necsus e Matou.  


Scusate ma non sono certo di aver decostruito correttamente il significato dei sintagmi che formano la frase:

*1.  si ha* =  _si può giungere_
*2.  un bell'essere furbi* = _ad essere abbastanza furbi_, [ma c'è sempre un punto nella nostra vita sul quale si è fessi]

Sarà così?

_*Grazie.*_


----------



## Necsus

Zipp, francamente non cercherei di vivisezionare la frase, perché "avere un bel+infinito" è un'espressione fissa. Dal Treccani:
Con sign. particolari nelle espressioni: _un bel sì_, _un bel no_, come risposte recise; *avere un bel dire, un bel fare, parlare, agire inutilmente*: _hanno un bel dire costoro_, _ma nessuno li ascolta_; _avremo un bel darci da fare_, _non otterremo nulla_.


----------



## zipp404

Ah, ecco in primo luogo il mio problema: non avevo la più pallida idea che si trattasse di un'espressione fissa.  
Si potrà parafrasare anche con  "_è inutile (mirare a) essere (sempre) furbi_"?  ["c'è sempre un punto nella nostra vita sul quale si è fessi"]
*Grazie.*


----------



## nestore

Salve Zipp!

No, non direi che "è inutile essere furbi" (sarebbe tra l'altro una bugia). 
Il senso dell'espressione è quello già evocato dagli attenti compagni. 
La frase in questione, allora, suonerebbe altrimenti così: 
*possiamo anche essere furbi però a volte siamo proprio fessi*. 




Nestore


----------



## Necsus

nestore said:


> *possiamo anche essere furbi però a volte siamo proprio fessi*.


Hmm... sono più d'accordo con la scelta semantica di Blackman: 





> nella vita, per quanto tu possa essere furbo, esisterà sempre qualcuno più furbo di te


 almeno per la prima parte, mentre per la seconda direi 'ci saranno sempre delle occasioni in cui non lo sarai abbastanza' (senza che necessariamente qualcuno lo sia più di te).


----------



## nestore

Io però non vedo una gran differenza con la mia di certo non bellissima parafrasi. 
Quell'*anche* aveva il significato di *per quanto*, di *anche se*. 
(Puoi anche insistere, tanto non mi convinci! = Per quanto tu insista/anche se insisti...).



Nestore


----------



## annapo

nestore said:


> Io però non vedo una gran differenza con la mia di certo non bellissima parafrasi.
> Quell'*anche* aveva il significato di *per quanto*, di *anche se*.
> (Puoi anche insistere, tanto non mi convinci! = Per quanto tu insista/anche se insisti...).
> 
> 
> 
> Nestore


 
*Per quanto* 

Zipp, questo è un modo di dire molto frequente nel nord d'Italia. Serve a dire che, *per quanto* (lavoro, sforzo, fatica, attenzione, ecc....) *si faccia  per impedire o prevenire o minimizzare una qualche azione, conseguenza o effetto, essa/o si manifesta comunque.*
Nel tuo caso *(col verbo essere + agg): per quanto si sia in un certo modo (furbi, intelligenti, belli, fortunati ecc...) accade sempre qualcosa che va in direzione contraria (o paradossale, o inimmaginabile, o incongruente ecc) al nostro modo di essere*

Non si usa solo in forma impersonale, ma anche personale

Ti faccio qualche esempio:
_si ha un bel dire che il governo riduce le tasse, noi paghiamo sempre di più_
_si ha un bel fare economie, con la crisi che c'è non si arriva alla fine del mese_
_ho un bel dirgli di stare attento, quando gioca in giardino si fa sempre male_
_mia madre aveva un bel dirmi di studiare, io facevo sempre di testa mia_
_hai un bell'essere ricco, arriva un momento nella vita in cui quel che vuoi non si può comprare_


----------



## zipp404

_*Ciao, Annapo.  Grazie*_.  
Adesso è _chiarissimo_.


----------

